# RecipeDB - Smash 'n Citrash Ale



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/10)

Smash 'n Citrash Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes BIAB - 2 potter (I bought a 2nd big W pot for $11, so the recipe is split between the two).Mashed for 90m - Strike Temp 70C, Mash Temp 66C, 22L Mash, sparged using Pasta Pot (like a false bottom) with 78 degree water (2 kettles per batch of grain).Boiled 30L down to 18L in 90 minutes. Topped up in fermenter to 22.5L, OG around 1.050 (cruddy hydrometer), FG 1.010HOPS - not Amarillo - they are Citra, a high AA% highly fruity. Was orginally going to be Riwaka, but they ran out at that time.This would also work well with Bairds Perle Malt, the balance would be slightly more toward malt, but still be light.Extract version would be to replace the Malt, with the equivalent of Light Malt Extract (liquid or dry) to get to OG.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Weyermann Pilsner       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    15 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)    7.5 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 30mins)    7.5 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     5 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 27.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## praxis178 (31/8/10)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Smash 'n Citrash Ale



Hop schedule?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Hop schedule?



Hop Schedule is there now.

Citra is the single hop, not amarillo Gold.

Malt is Weyermanns Pale Pilsner Malt.

And it smelled fantastic when being bottled.

Fermented for 4 weeks (primary and secondary).


----------



## praxis178 (31/8/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Hop Schedule is there now.
> 
> Citra is the single hop, not amarillo Gold.
> 
> ...



Looks good, will have to add it to my brew list......


----------



## beerbog (31/8/10)

A nice simple recipe. Looks good. :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/10)

Gibbo1 said:


> A nice simple recipe. Looks good. :beerbang:



You're right.

After recipes with 4 or 5 different malts, adjuncts (ranging from Cherry, Honey, Brown sugar and spices) and 3 or 4 hop varieties, I thought I'd go for something simple. It also allows me to understand the nuances of some of these varieties of both hops and malts.

However, I'm posting a couple more recipes of those type of beers some time this afternoon/evening. They will be ones that have been tasted (and indeed finished up/given to others).


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> They will be ones that have been tasted (and indeed finished up/given to others).



As should *ALL* DB recipes be.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/10)

bum said:


> As should *ALL* DB recipes be.



Yup. Unfortunately I typed in the start of the recipe from my notes and realised that I had the wrong one, so I thought "hey, it smelled and tasted great after secondary, only carbonation really to come, I can't delete it, I may as well finish it".

But yes, normally I don't post unconsumed recipes. You have my agreeance, which is why I posted that note there.


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Sorry, not talking specifically about this recipe. There is a lot of it about of late. I think I recall one that hadn't even gone down yet?

Anyway, does look a good beer. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/9/10)

bum said:


> Sorry, not talking specifically about this recipe. There is a lot of it about of late. I think I recall one that hadn't even gone down yet?
> 
> Anyway, does look a good beer. Hope it goes well.



I tried this a week ago.

Very fruity - it's amazing that Citra bears some semblance to Nelson Sauvin, though not as gooseberry and grape (and wine) like, more passionfruit and pineapple like.

I'm finding that both these hops have a lower perceived bitterness. I can produce 30-40 IBU ales with them and the missus will say "that's not bitter at all". The fact that she isn't slamming the beer (and the mess I make when I produce it), is a BIG statement.

I'm planning on doing another version of this with Galaxy and Citra together, but for now, generally I'm doing SMASH beers, just to play with hops and grains.

Weyermann grains are fantastic, worth the extra money - quality is top class.


----------



## Nick JD (14/9/10)

I'm leaning towards Lychee from Citra, followed closely by rosewater (the flavour of a lot of red lollies). 

Nelson's a strange hop - but if anything I'd say slightly unripe nectarines.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/9/10)

Nick JD said:


> I'm leaning towards Lychee from Citra, followed closely by rosewater (the flavour of a lot of red lollies).
> 
> Nelson's a strange hop - but if anything I'd say slightly unripe nectarines.



Slightly OT, but I have an Indian grandfather and they do this really nice sweet called Gulab Jamun that uses rosewater (and cardamom).

Nelson - I think I fluked it and got it right, but I do think it could be a hop that could get very bad, very quick. Ross from CB does a mean NS Pale Lager and it is very high in IBU. I suppose if you did overdo it, you can just let it mellow out for a few months.

Goomba


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/9/10)

I just cracked open another bottle (purely for research purposes I must add), and I note a bit of rosewater as Nick says. There's something else I can't put my finger on - almost a strawberry mango flavour.

I'll keep testing


----------



## neo__04 (21/11/11)

Quick question on this recipe. 

There are 2 x hop additions at 0 min.

I assume one is flameout, the other is dry hopped?

Still learning all this


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/11/11)

Absolutely.

Had to remember back a little while.

Good, easy noob recipe - but I do think it can get slightly one dimensional. Having said that, Citra is adequately complex to counter a bit of it.

Another suggestion I'd add would be to include some (about 200g) of heritage crystal or even some caramel rye or caramunich I and use US-05 as the yeast, just to retain the hop flavours.

Goomba


----------



## neo__04 (21/11/11)

awesome, thanks heaps.

I have some caramunich 1 on hand i think so ill give that a shot.

Is there much difference in the yeasts? Definately have a nottingham here as i ordered in advance to do this brew, not sure if i have a us05.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/11/11)

Neo__04 said:


> awesome, thanks heaps.
> 
> I have some caramunich 1 on hand i think so ill give that a shot.
> 
> Is there much difference in the yeasts? Definately have a nottingham here as i ordered in advance to do this brew, not sure if i have a us05.



In my opinion - Notto produces a more lager like result, especially at lower temps (this beer is the closest I've gotten a faux-lager to a real lager). It's quicker and finishes lower (therefore drier - good for this hot weather). However, it does tend to mute the hop flavours just a little (which may be exactly what you are looking for - flavour, but not OTT).

US-05 is not quite as quick, finishes a tad higher and can produce esters above 18 degrees (though I tend to use it at 16 deg), but I find it leaves the hops at front and centre stage.

At the moment, I prefer lots and lots and lots of in your face hoppiness. But this is a personal taste. And it may not be your personal taste.

The notto will still render it a fine beer, so long as your other processes are in place, especially temp control.

Goomba


----------

